# SURMOUNT and Otranto Barrage



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Can anyone tell me whether the trawler SURMOUNT took part in the Otranto Barrage in WW1? She was requisitioned in July 1915, and converted to a BDV.

A correspondent tells me that his father was Chief Engineer on the SURMOUNT, and he has a photo of him taken by a company in Taranto. However, he was on her when she fished out of Lowestoft, and in 1915 I think she was still registered in Buckie (BCK127).

Barry.


----------

